# Anyone feed brine shrimp to fish? Where can I buy it in bulk?



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Im thinking of having a tank with a pair of clown fish, a goby, and a firefish. Im wondering if anyone here feed them frozen brine shrimp? If so where can I buy it in bulk/cheap? The packs at Big Als seem pricey, at ~10$ for a small pack. I know growing them from eggs is what some people do, but I don't have the space/time to maintain it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Find the larger flat packs of frozen brine. Most of the stores carry them. I pick up from Coral Reef Shop when I’m in Burlington, but the Big Als in Barrie also has them, too.
My frozen food of choice is still Larry’s, which sometimes I cut with frozen spirulina brine shrimp or frozen mysis or frozen calanus.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

I have two nearly full packs of frozen brines, that none of my fw nanos seem to like, so you can have them if you want, and if we can arrange delivery/pickup. I work around york mills/don mills, FYI. Won't get you as far as a flat, but some better than none! 
pm me if interested.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I can get the two pound flat packs of brine shrimp


----------



## sizzle (Feb 21, 2016)

Since you're in Scarborough, you can ask Hussein from Aquarium Depot. For frozen food, I found them the best priced.


----------

